# Can I feed my CRS egg whites



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Can I boil an egg and feed the white part to my CRS ? 
Add for an hour or so and remove it after that. Will it help my shrimp to get the essential calcium they need ?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I know hobbyists feed egg SHELL to larger invertebrates, but shrimp simply won't go for it. There is no calcium in egg WHITE - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_white . calcium in the water column does little to help your CRS, and is primarily used as a pH buffer. the shrimp need the calcium in their food so they can ingest it. try Hikari Crab Cuisine - it's cheap, most shrimp will eventually go for it, and it has a calcium supplement in it.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I tried n they didn't go for it. One of the CRS died yesterday after half an hour.
I changed 1/3 water i.e.8 lts RO today everything seems to be fine they're acting normal feeding on java moss.

[http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8...aneggtocrs.jpg


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

from my experience, shrimp often need to be "trained" to eat a new food.
this means; not feeding the tank at all for a few days, then introducing a
new food, which they will gladly eat out of necessity. after that, they do
"realize" this is a food for them, and will more readily accept it next time.

if you search this forum for "crab cuisine" you'll find it mentioned repeatedly,
so obviously many shrimp keepers are having success with it, and so will you.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

blanched dandelion leaves and collard greens are the two veggies that have the most calcium as far as I know. I used to feed them to my mystery snails to give them perfect shells.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Franco - so glad you chimed in :wink:
yes, i actually give most of the calcium to my 
shrimp and ramshorn using blanched spinach leaves.
I just forgot for a moment why I did that, LOL


----------

